# Advertising Billboard



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Can someone say tasteless....

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20110222/ap_on_fe_st/us_odd_billboard_flap_jonestown_3


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

We were just talking about that at work today. Makes me proud to be a Hoosier


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

I'll agree it's tasteless but I have to admit that my twisted side was still amused.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Yeah same here I laughed.....


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I'll admit it too, I smirked at the "To Die For" part. Can you believe the entire advertising team and the restaurant bosses didn't see a problem with that.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That's pushing dark humor, but it did get a snicker out of me.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Maybe on stage at a comedy club, but on a bill board for the whole public, I don't think so.


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Hmmmmmmm Thinking that could be my next DSA tshirt...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

It was funny in a dark humor way, and something you could get away with on a comedy club stage, as Bone Dancer accurately noted


----------

